# Six year old Quarter Horse mare



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

shes nice! she is a bit bench kneed. but, has lots of bone, not crooked. she's the "using " type. meaning she can stand up to actual use


----------



## RobinPony17 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks tinyliny, that's great! She will definitely be being used from drill team, trails, 4H, gaming, cows, etc.  we got her specifically as a horse who can handle my constant, daily riding.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice horse. I do not like the left front. She is bench knee'd. Lovely shoulder. Stands over a bit of ground. Very foundation in her look. I do not see toe'd in. I see a little toed out in front. 

I like her.


----------



## AmyD (Jun 1, 2015)

Pretty mare. Is she brushing behind?


----------



## RobinPony17 (Feb 22, 2015)

No, I haven't noticed any brushing. Are you referring to the cut on her left hind?


----------



## AmyD (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes, I thought I saw it on both hinds.


----------



## AmyD (Jun 1, 2015)

Middle picture looks like some marks on both hinds, but not in other pics.


----------



## RobinPony17 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hmm I'm not sure. I'll have to look into that and ask my trainer about it.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

I would say she toes out rather than in? 

Cow hock on the back. Slightly camped under. Croup high. Short pasterns. Unbalanced in the front.


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow! I really like her! Congrats on owning such a beautiful mare


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

what are you calling bench kneed ?


----------



## RobinPony17 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank you saddlebred. She really is great  
And thanks goldi for your critique. We've noticed she does seem more toed out than in, when we got her we were told toed in. She only does it walking downhill though, and it's very slightly, so it may just be her way of going. 
Stevenson, bench kneed is when the cannon bone is offset, not centered down the front legs. Like so:


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

I still really like her, so don't be put off by it all


----------



## RobinPony17 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank you everyone


----------

